# culturebloom uk



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 1, 2006)

just been to mac (ahh did not like the MA's there lol) anyway was paying and they had a culturebloom poster at the counter with release date march 4th then walked round the side of the counter and there it was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i can honestly say there is nothing i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was considering iris print but its a bit too 'chunky glitter' i think well thats it really


----------



## cloverette (Mar 1, 2006)

today, at a MAC counter, i wanted to confirm that it's coming out tomorrow, and the MA said yes...


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 1, 2006)

It's out tomorrow at my local counter


----------



## squirrel-paws (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so excited - I already bought overgrown and botanical from ebay, but wanted to see the rest in the flesh!  Dangerous stuff - I think I will be buying nearly everything


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 2, 2006)

i cant get to my counter till saturday, bring on saturday!!!


----------



## cloverette (Mar 2, 2006)

i'm going in 1/2 or 1 hour. can't wait


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Got a few things from this collection today but it didn't wow me in person like I thought it would, don't know why. Even so I ended up with Blossoming blushcream, Iris Print/Botanical/Love Bud e/s and Poppyhop l/s.  Also went to Boots and got the UD Honey shadow - it is as wonderful as people have said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Deluxe cases are cool as well ...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont think this collection is going to wow me too much either, I think its the one im least excited about this year


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I went to my counter today to get my Culturebloom stuff and they haven't had it in yet.
I was actually told it's been delayed by a week and it will be out on the Thursday the 8th of March (the 8th of March is a Wednesday).
Now I'm gonna have to call up every day to see when it's out cause obviously there is some confusion over the release date of this collection.


----------

